# Sadly for sale - Euramobil 590HS



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone

We are going off to the USA for a six month trip and need the money from the sale of the motorhome to buy another in the US. Here is the link on Ebay if anyone is looking for a secondhand motorhome. Please ask for any information I have forgotton.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270213049960

Thanks
Viks


----------

